# More female rats - 5/6 and 7 months old



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Contact/organisation details: Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Southampton
Number of groups: 2

Group: 1
Number of animals: 4
Type/Breed/Variety: Rat, top ear
Sex: Female
Age(s): 5/6 months
Name(s): Amber, Opal, Jet and Jade
Colours: Pink eyed Whites and faint champagne hooded

Neutered: No

Reason for rehoming: These girls came in at the same time as the star wars boys, as a result of missexing and an accidental mating. Amber is Mum to the boys and girls and is 9 weeks older approx
Temperament: Nervous of handling but calming down. Need work.
Medical problems: None
Neutering - Where applicable, animals should be neutered unless for medical reasons. Can this be guaranteed?: Rats will only be neutered for behavioural or medical reasons

Will the group be split (if applicable): yes, into two pairs
Has the animal been assessed?: Yes
Transport available: Local transport available, we do have some volunteer drivers so please ask.

Other: These girls will make great pets once settled. Jet and Jade are the most confident. All the girls are living as part of a larger group of rats including my own and have been fine with them.

Amber:-










Opal:-










Jet:-










Jade:-










Group: 2
Number of animals: 2
Type/Breed/Variety: Rat, dumbo
Sex: female
Age(s): 7 months
Name(s): Pepsi and Cola
Colours: Black Hooded and Agouti Hooded

Neutered: No

Reason for rehoming: Pepsi and Cola were handed in as reportedly extremely aggressive. However, they have yet to bite us and we believe they are just a bit nervous of handling.
Temperament: As above, a bit nervous of handling. Cola will test bite but this does not break the skin and is normal in rats unused to handling. We do expect this behaviour to persist.
Medical problems: None, although both girls are very small for their age.
Neutering - Where applicable, animals should be neutered unless for medical reasons. Can this be guaranteed?: We will only neuter rats for behavioural or medical reasons.

Will the group be split (if applicable): No, we may consider homing them with a pair of females from group 1
Has the animal been assessed?: Yes
Transport available: Local transport available, we do have some volunteer drivers so please ask.

Other: These two girls will benefit from regular handling here and in their new home. They will not be available until after the 12th September.

Pepsi:-










Cola:-










To apply for any of these rats please pm me or email us at [email protected]


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These girls are still looking x


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

shame their so far away


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

RockRomantic said:


> shame their so far away


We would consider homing at a distance only if we cannot home them locally, or in Opal's case if an experienced home became available and it was in their best interest


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

What's up with opal? Or is she te only one left from group 1?


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Daynna said:


> What's up with opal? Or is she te only one left from group 1?


Oops, looks like I missed posting an update on these.

Jet and Jade from group 1 are now the more confident of the four girls and will tolerate handling. Amber is more nervous and Opal still fear bites (draws blood). We have seperated them from or main girls group in order to work more closely with this. Opal (being homed with at least 1 of her sisters) will require a home experienced with bitey rats.

Pepsi and Cola from group 2 have proven themselves to be only a tad shy of handling. They've come on leaps and bounds in the presence of the older girls.

So in Opal's case we would consider homing her further afield if it was going to benefit her particularly i.e. experienced home.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

All still looking.

Cola is finishing a course of antibiotics for an ear infection and may be left with a slight head tilt. She and her sister Pepsi are still available but Cola won't be leaving us until she is off the meds.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Pepsi:-










Cola:-


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Pepsi and Cola are now homed.

Opal and Amber are removed from adoption, Opal is undergoing medical treatment and Amber is awaiting spaying. 

Jet and Jade are still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Sadly opal was euthanised. Her remaining extreme fear was linked to an underlying condition that was not feasibly treatable. We don't like being in this sort of position but we opted for the kindest route.

Jet and Jade are still looking. They have calmed down a lot since their introduction with 2 neutered boys and their split from their mum. We are still working with them in terms of their acceptance of handling. Both girls will take treats from us, they don't have a tendency to nip in the cage and are tolerating a small degree of handling.

They are still recommended for an experienced home, we feel these girls do have a lot of room for improvement. Any new home must be aware that these girls may require spaying to moderate their behaviour, we may get this done in rescue if need be.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Jet and Jade are doing very well with being handled and tolerated being picked up, weighed and then held for a few minutes yesterday  So proud of them

But still looking :/


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Unfortunate error above, the post should have read 'ARE tolerating more handling'

All three girls are being spayed on the 30th, Jet and Jade are reserved and mum Amber is going to be paired with Pinky.

Amber is no longer nipping in cage and can be picked up without fuss, as can her daughters










Jet in the intro cage during her introduction to Demon and Odin


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Jet and Jade were successfully spayed and have a home waiting for them towards the end of this month assuming recovery proceeds as planned


----------

